# Meklē produktu? >  Meklēju vienkāršu RS232-Ethernet konvertoru

## jtupulis

Subj. Šajā veikalā ir industriālais piedāvājums, padārgi. Tīklā redz lētākus un it kā atbilstošus, piemēram eCOV-100, 110, 115, bet kur lai tādu dabū LV? Vajadzība - savienot smarthouse kontolieri/ 
smadzeni ar datoru caur mājas Ethernet tīklu.

Jānis

----------


## Delfins

nu universāls riks protams ka bu dargi - tadi nav izplatiti, tapec ari dargi.
nav vienkarsaku kaut kadu Web based risinājumu uztaisit?

HTTP protokols ir pietiekami universals, un ja uztaisis serveri, kas kontrole dajebko - nebus problema kontrolet dajebko no jebkurienes  :: 

http://shop.tuxgraphics.org/electronic/ ... _smd4.html

----------


## jeecha

Tos tevis piemineetos eCov seerijas konvertierus eBajaa var nopirkt masveidaa. Turpat var atrast kaudzi citu liidziigu iekaartu.

Ja gribas uztaisiit no nulles pasham (gruutiibas pakaape 10 ballju skalaa apmeeram uz 3 ::  - kautko pavisam triviaalu vareetu uzkjimereet uz kaada PIC vai AVR kontroliera (PICiem ir vairaaki tcp/ip stacki uzrakstiiti, gan jau arii prieksh AVR ir) un kaut vai Microchip ethernet kontroliera (ENC28J60). Shajaa gadiijumaa visas detaljas ir nopeerkamas uz vietas latvijaa kaut vai riit, kodeeshana lietojot gatavu tcp/ip staku ir diezgan minimaala. To visu uzmetot uz prototipeeshanas plates un ieliekot kaadaa korpusaa detaljaas sanaaks zem 15Ls un viens vakars darba ja ir kaadreiz bijusi pieredze ar mikrokontrolieriem un lodeeshanu.

----------


## jtupulis

[quote="Delfins"]nu universāls riks protams ka bu dargi - tadi nav izplatiti, tapec ari dargi.
nav vienkarsaku kaut kadu Web based risinājumu uztaisit?

Tas varbūt pēc tam, vispirms jāpiedabū tas aparāts pie tīkla  ::

----------


## jtupulis

> Tos tevis piemineetos eCov seerijas konvertierus eBajaa var nopirkt masveidaa. Turpat var atrast kaudzi citu liidziigu iekaartu.
> 
> Ja gribas uztaisiit no nulles pasham (gruutiibas pakaape 10 ballju skalaa apmeeram uz 3 - kautko pavisam triviaalu vareetu uzkjimereet uz kaada PIC vai AVR kontroliera (PICiem ir vairaaki tcp/ip stacki uzrakstiiti, gan jau arii prieksh AVR ir) un kaut vai Microchip ethernet kontroliera (ENC28J60). Shajaa gadiijumaa visas detaljas ir nopeerkamas uz vietas latvijaa kaut vai riit, kodeeshana lietojot gatavu tcp/ip staku ir diezgan minimaala. To visu uzmetot uz prototipeeshanas plates un ieliekot kaadaa korpusaa detaljaas sanaaks zem 15Ls un viens vakars darba ja ir kaadreiz bijusi pieredze ar mikrokontrolieriem un lodeeshanu.


 Doma vilinoša, lodēt nav problēmu, mikrokontrolieriem pieredzes gan nav, be tā kā elektronika un datortehnika nav sveša lieta, tad labprāt veltīšu vēl vienu vakaru, lai iebrauktu. Varbūt vari pamest kādu hintu, no kurienes sākt attiecībā uz minētajiem PIC/AVR, kaut vai kādu konkrēta kontroliera piemēru, un tad jau no domumentācijas kaut ko izritināšu, nebūs pirmā reize.

----------


## jeecha

Google: enc28j60 web server

Vieniigais PIC vai AVR mikrokontrolieru programmeeshanai vajadzees programmeri...

----------


## Delfins

> nu universāls riks protams ka bu dargi - tadi nav izplatiti, tapec ari dargi.
> nav vienkarsaku kaut kadu Web based risinājumu uztaisit?
> 
> 
>  Tas varbūt pēc tam, vispirms jāpiedabū tas aparāts pie tīkla


 tieši pie tā arī atgriezīsies... paņemsi gatavos sources priekš HTTP (tcp/ip stack + http protokols) un būsi laimīgs.
Es neticu, ka tu pats gudrosi jaunu protokolu  ::  - tas ir vareni sarežģīti (ne vienai dienai/nedēļai/mēnesim)

Bet tevis pieminētie rs232-Eth ir vairāk nekā kustomizēta tunelēšana  ::  [nu vismaz pēc blok-shēmas skatoties]

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

es gan neesmu darbojies ar tcp/ip ar mikrokontorlieriem, bet nu nevajag te dirst, ka tas ir viena vakara darbs. Viena vakara darbs tas varetu but uber pro calim, nejau iesacejam, kursh pat nezin, kas ir mikrokontrolieris! Tad tu saki, ka prieksh PIC jau ir gatavs TCP/IP steks + HTTP protokols! Nu jaa! Interesanti, cik tas viss tere atminas un aiznem koda? DHCP ari ir? Un cik paralelas konekcijas? CRC cheksumu pic veic vai ethernet kontrolieris? Un HTTP pieprasijumi? PArbaudes uz stringa garumu? Cik viegli ar nepareizu pieprasijumu nocrashot to picu? Vel tikai neaizmirsti, ka pic kontrole majas elektroniku... :/ nu nu.. viena vakara darbs... :/
Beefs

----------


## jeecha

Es teicu - viena vakara darbs ja ir bijusi pieredze ar mikrokontrolieriem.

Tagad pa punktiem (personiigi ir pieredze ar PICiem, par AVR nezinu):
1) Microchip tcp/ip staks programmas atminjas un ram tas aiznjem nosaciiti daudz (ir veel paaris tcp/ip+http implementaacijas prieksh PIC neskaitot Microchip tcp/ip staku kas ir krietni cirviskaakas bet arii mazaakas koda atminjas un ram zinjaa) - implementaacija ir saliidzinoshi cirviska un ar daudziem ierobezhojumiem, bet pilniigi adekvaata augstaakmineetajam projekta uzstaadiijumiemm (sanjemt paketes pa tcp vai udp vai tcp+http un nosuutiit taas caur rs232 taalaak, un attieciigi preteejaa virzienaa);
2) paraleelo konekciju skaits atkariigs no taa cik var atljauties taam atveeleet mikrokontroliera atminjas. Shai gadiijumaa vairaak par paaris nav nepiecieshams;
3) ja izmanto augstaakmineeto ENC28J60 ethernet kontrolieri tad vinsh pilniibaa nokopj PHY un MAC layerus. IP pakeshu checksumas protams paliek mikrokontroliera zinjaa (ar to nodarbojas tcp/ip staks);
4) dhcp straadaajoshi paraugi ir;
5) http straadaajoshi paraugi ir;
6) iespeejams ka ar veikli konstrueetaam IP paketeem PICa tcp/ip staku var arii nogaazt. Bet shai gadiijumaa tas nav principiaali - iekaarta darbosies "kontroleetaa" videe nevis publiskaa tiiklaa. Pietam pati iekaarta nekontrolees maajas elektroniku - taa buus tikai datu interfeiss starp pc un maajas iekaartu kontrolieri;
7) un jaa, pirms paaris gadiem kaareiz ar PIC18F+ENC28J60 speeleejos - salodeeju, piemeeroju parauga kodu savaam vajadziibaam un iekaarta darbojaas taas pashas dienas vakaraa kad dabuuju chipus.

P.S. Tiesa ja runaa par origjinaalo jautaajumu - peec iespeejas leetaak un vienkaarshaak iebarot seriaalajaa portaa datus no tiikla - visdriizaak kaads gatavs kjiinieshu vai mazaak kjiinieshu verkjis no eBay buus labaak nekaa deelj shiis lietas burties cauri mikrokontrolieriem.

----------


## Delfins

Man pieredzes nav, bet par web interesējos, jo kādreiz bšu doma kaut ko salodēt.

Papildinot, liekas ka piemēru var ņemt no parastiem wi-fi routeriem - mikrokontrolierim ir ārēja atmiņa kas nodrošina to visu pasākumu pavisam citā līmenī  :: 

Vēl ir daži, kas modificē tos pašus routerus - patiesībā "izvaro" pieejot klusi no aizmugures - http://steliosm.net/home_monitor.html




> In the final version the PC will be replaced by a modified wifi router (like the Linksys WRT54G) that is running OpenWRT and has a TTL serial connection onboard. This router will act as the Internet gateway for the PicAxe chip. I could have used Lantronics Xport to do the same trick but thew wifi router cost me less money. The wifi router I'm using is a Buffalo WBR2-54G. A Python script inside the wifi router will post the data to the Internet.


 Kā zināms - routeriem ir OS un ja ir OS tas nozīmē, ka tu praktiski jebko vari darīt ar shell-skriptiem  ::

----------


## jtupulis

Iemetu aci Mikrokontrolieru dokumentācijā - tur ir čipi, kam abi interfeisi tiešām nāk līdzi, t.sk. Erhernet ar visu PHY, MAC kontroli, čeksummām, slikto pakešu atmešanu utt. Palasīšu vēl, jo palika sajūta, ka viekārši jāatrod pareizais čips un ar to gandrīz nekas nav jādara - jāpielodē un jāieslēdz ( es pārspīlēju).

Ja sākotnējā doma bija nesamaksāt > 100, tad patreiz ir sajūta, ka arī daždesmit naudas ir par daudz...

----------


## Delfins

daždesmit savai ķēpai ir pa daudz.. protams, kā uz to paskatās... ja viss izdosies un māja kļūs vēl "gudrāka", tad prieks noteikti atmaksāsies.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Nu pagaidi! Es tiesham nezinu, kadas fichas tas Microchip piedava attieciba uz TCP/IP, bet man ir TADA nojauta, ka tur nekas nevar sanakt. Nu, ja tev ir kaut kads ethernet kontrolieris, kursh mak ar visu tikt gala, un kuram tu vari luugt tecinat datus pa baitam, tad ok, BET microchipam tachu cik ir atminja? 500 baiti? 800? Viena tikla paka sver vismaz 50 baitus (ja ir tuksha). Un atnak pie tevis ar atrumu 10Mbit/s. Kur tu tos datus bazisi? Nevar tak izgruzt visu ara pa serialo portu, kura atrums ir 9600 biti sekunde? Atnaks viena paka ar 200 baitu izmeru, otra, tresha.. un talak? Kura pakalja tu grudisi tos datus? Nu nezinu nezinu. Man tas gan tik vienkarshi viss neliekas.
Beefs
EDIT: un ka vispar PIC to realize? pie 10Mbit sec un pica, kas griezhas uz 12MHZ  tas nozime, ka tev reali ir ~ 10 instrukcijas, lai tiktu gala ar 1nu baitu. Nav diezko daudz... :/

----------


## Delfins

Beefs,
nejauc reālo/tekošo datu plūsmas ātrumu ar standartu (teorētiskai ātrums pie transfera, kāds mēdz būt tikai routeriem/repiteriem)

Ja netici, ka PIC/AVR strādā tīklā tad paņem uzguglē realizētos projektus. Tiesa gan ar lielo datuplūsmu saistītos projektus atradīsi ar ARM čipiem.

http://tuxgraphics.org/electronics/2006 ... 6061.shtml
http://www.proconx.com/ethernut/ethernut1.html

----------


## jeecha

Beefs, tu kaut vai apmeeram saproti kaa TCP protokols straadaa? Un kam tajaa tiek izmantotas ACK paketes? Ja nee - arii flow kontrolei lai suutiitaajs zinaatu cik daudz datu speej bufereet sanjeemeejs. 

Peec tava domu gaajiena neviens kontrolieris vai superdators visumaa nespeetu realizeet Base10-T translaaciju uz 9600bit/s seriaalo, jo ienaakoshais interfeiss ir leenaaks par izejosho un tam kas veic translaaciju buutu jaaspeej bufereet bezgaliigi daudz datu. Shii iemesla deelj kaareiz daudzos protokolos ir flow kontrole - lai nodroshinaatu to ka sanjeemeejs netiek paarsaatinaats ar datiem un dati nesaak zust deelj aptruukushaas atminjas, nespeejas tos apstraadaat pietiekami aatri utt.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Ethernet vadam ir tikai 2vi vadi sutishanai un 2vi sanemshanai. Iespejams, ka es kludos, bet esmu diezgan drosh, ka sutishana notiek ar fixed baudrate. Proti - frekvence ir 10mhz un tada atruma ari datus iestumj ieksha tikla un ar tadu atrumu dati nak lauka otra gala. Tas nozime, ka ja kads iestumj tikla 200 baitu paku, tad sanjemejam ir jaspej apest tie dati ar 10Mbit/s atrumu. Protams, ja tev ir 200 baitu buferis, tad LOTI labi! Es vienkarshi isti nesaprotu, kur microchip web serveris liek browsera pieprasijumu, kursh ir diezgan pasmags. Nomet zeme un analize tikai pirmo rindu?


```
GET / HTTP/1.1
Accept: image/gif, image/jpeg, image/pjpeg, image/pjpeg, application/x-shockwave-flash, application/x-ms-application, application/x-ms-xbap, application/vnd.ms-xpsdocument, application/xaml+xml, application/x-silverlight, */*
Accept-Language: lv
User-Agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 8.0; Windows NT 5.1; Trident/4.0; .NET CLR 2.0.50727; .NET CLR 3.0.4506.2152; .NET CLR 3.5.30729)
Accept-Encoding: gzip, deflate
Host: www.tvnet.lv
Connection: Keep-Alive
Cookie: __utma=45978977.531663177.1253030561.1254987477.1254990993.119; __utmz=45978977.1253030561.1.1.utmcsr=(direct)|utmccn=(direct)|utmcmd=(none); tvnet_av_sec=0
```

 Beefs

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

UN es loti labi zinu, kas ir TCP/IP flow kontrole un ari par ask, rst, syn un syn ack pakaam, bet ta fishka reali sak darboties tikai pec vairakam nosutitam paketem! Protams, klients reti kad sutis lielu datu plusmu. Vai tu runa par vel kadam citam flow kontrolem?

Reku aughsa iemetu HTTP pieprasijumu uz TVNET. Un tas viss ir VIENA paka.  Ok.. pie konekcijas izveidoshanas SYN-ACK iedod windows size, kursh tad microchipa gadijuma varetu atbilst vinja bufera izmeram...
bet man liekas, ka klients bliezis ieksha turpinajumu bez ACK sanjemsanas.. man ta liekas.
BEefs

----------


## jeecha

Ja runaajam par kombinaaciju - pic kontrolieris + enc28j60 etherneta interfeiss + microchip tcp/ip staks...
Ar etherneta pakeshu bufereeshanu nodarbojas etherneta chips (8kb tx/rx buferu ram) un visdriizaak piegaazhot pilnus buferus vinsh saak zaudeet paketes, kas ir pilniigi normaali un pieljaujami. IP, TCP/IP un http pieprasiijumu bufereeshana protams visa paliek uz PIC kontroliera pleciem. Microchip tcp/ip staks ir domaats relatiivi jaudiigiem kontrolieriem (pic18, pic24 un pic32 seerijaam) kuriem RAM ir relatiivi daudz - 2kb un vairaak. Taakaa vienakarshiem GET un POST pieprasiijumiem operatiivaas atminjas pietiek. Un mees sheit nerunaajam par super duper webserveri vai shausmiigu aatrdarbiibu ar milziigu datu apjomu - runa ir par dazhu baitu paarsuutiishanu uz seriaalo portu.

----------


## Delfins

ja raksti GET/POST handleri vari ignorēt gandriz vai visas rindas. To sauc par protokolu un tā "fīču suportēšanu".  Browserim tač var atslēgt cookies un t.t. Serverim to pašu var izdarīt.

Viss kas tev interesē GET strings un iespējamie mainīgie headera beigās. HTTP headera translācija jau notiek pa rindas sākumu un beigās ar \n\n ... tas nav nekur jābufero un t.t.
Resp. ja optimizēsi saņemšanu nekas tur neuzkarsies.

un kā jau te minēja - ir čipi ar lielu RAM vai pieliec eksternālo RAM

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Ne nu ja tev ir ethernet konrolieris ar 8kb atminas, tad jau dzive daudz rozhainaka paliek!  :: 
Beefs

----------


## Delfins

Viss salodēts. Slēdz klāt AVR/PIC/ARM

*ENC28J60-H WORLD SMALLEST ENC28J60 ETHERNET DEVELOPMENT BOARD*
http://www.embeddedview.com/shop/produc ... 34b674bfb2

----------


## jtupulis

Ātrumu manā gadījumā regulē menedžmenta softs + virtuālais COM ports uz datora.

----------


## jtupulis

Pirmais čips, kura dokumentācijā iebakstīju: http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/D ... 39762d.pdf

Atmiņa datiem nepilni 4K, Ethernet buferis 8K, var pievienot atmiņas čipu līdz 2MB, ražotāja cena ap 4$.

----------


## jeecha

Jaa, uz shaada chipa (tas faktiski ir PIC18 kontrolieris apvienots vienaa korpusaa ar ENC28J60 ethernet PHY/MAC) vareetu to uztaisiit - prieksh konkreetaas aplikaacijas pat nekaads aareejais SRAM nav vajadziigs. Reaali buutu vajadziigs shis kontrolieris, 25Mhz kristaals, dazhi kondensatori, dazhas pretestiibas, etherneta ligzda ar iebuuveetiem transformatoriem, RS232 liimenju paarveidotaajchips un tam visam baroshana un maketplate kur to visu uzlodeet.

Tagad par problemaatiskajaam lietaam - sho chipu latvijas kantoros man izdevaas atrast vieniigi lemonaa un maksaas tuvu 10Ls (razhotaaji cenas parasti noraada par partiju ar tuukstoshiem gabalu, attieciigi peerkot vienu chipu vinsh ir izgaajis caur vairaakiem distributoriem kursh katrs grib kautko nopelniit, plus veel nodoklji, muita utt utjp). Liidziigs staasts ar RJ-45 ligzdu ar iebuuveetiem transformatoriem - uz sitiena latvijaa to nopirkt vareetu buut problemaatiski un padaargi (bet vismaz elfa katalogaa paaris taadas ir, taakaa gan jau var pasuutiit), bet ja ir pieejama kaada veca un nevajadziiga tiikla karte - var no taas izlodeet ligzdu un transformatoru ja tas nav pashaa ligzdaa jau. Tad veel - kaa jau pirms tam rakstiiju, buus vajadziigs PIC programmators ar ko tajaa chipaa kautko ieshuut. Sho varbuut var daljeeji atrisinaat izmantojot bootloaderi un sarunaajot kaadu kuram ir programmeris un kursh var bootloaderi ieshuut. Un peec tam chipu paarprogrammeet izmantojot bootloaderi un seriaalo interfeisu.

----------


## Delfins

Re kur interesants risinājums...
Ta ka nav ko uztraukties par perfomanci

http://avrmicrocontrollers.com/video/qu ... tube_gdata

----------


## jtupulis

> Jaa, uz shaada chipa (tas faktiski ir PIC18 kontrolieris apvienots vienaa korpusaa ar ENC28J60 ethernet PHY/MAC) vareetu to uztaisiit - prieksh konkreetaas aplikaacijas pat nekaads aareejais SRAM nav vajadziigs. Reaali buutu vajadziigs shis kontrolieris, 25Mhz kristaals, dazhi kondensatori, dazhas pretestiibas, etherneta ligzda ar iebuuveetiem transformatoriem, RS232 liimenju paarveidotaajchips un tam visam baroshana un maketplate kur to visu uzlodeet.
> 
> Tagad par problemaatiskajaam lietaam - sho chipu latvijas kantoros man izdevaas atrast vieniigi lemonaa un maksaas tuvu 10Ls (razhotaaji cenas parasti noraada par partiju ar tuukstoshiem gabalu, attieciigi peerkot vienu chipu vinsh ir izgaajis caur vairaakiem distributoriem kursh katrs grib kautko nopelniit, plus veel nodoklji, muita utt utjp). Liidziigs staasts ar RJ-45 ligzdu ar iebuuveetiem transformatoriem - uz sitiena latvijaa to nopirkt vareetu buut problemaatiski un padaargi (bet vismaz elfa katalogaa paaris taadas ir, taakaa gan jau var pasuutiit), bet ja ir pieejama kaada veca un nevajadziiga tiikla karte - var no taas izlodeet ligzdu un transformatoru ja tas nav pashaa ligzdaa jau. Tad veel - kaa jau pirms tam rakstiiju, buus vajadziigs PIC programmators ar ko tajaa chipaa kautko ieshuut. Sho varbuut var daljeeji atrisinaat izmantojot bootloaderi un sarunaajot kaadu kuram ir programmeris un kursh var bootloaderi ieshuut. Un peec tam chipu paarprogrammeet izmantojot bootloaderi un seriaalo interfeisu.


 Paldies par padomu. Pārdomas:
* Palūgšu, lai čipu radi atsūta no UK. Protams, ja tur varēs dabūt nopietni lētāk, pasta izdevumi minimāli. Laiks man ir.
* Kas ir 25Mhz kristāls? Figņa, kas dod čipam taktsfrekvenci? Kad pēdējo reizi par šo tēmu interesējos (tas bija 80tajos), runa gāja par mikroprocesoriem, padomju detaļām un viss, kas palicis atmiņā, ir krieviski. Ar šo valodu net-ā es tālu netikšu  ::  Bet nu labi, gan jau čipa dokumentācijā tas ir atrodams.
* Kondensatori un pretestības... Vai tavuprāt no čipu dokumentācijas var izlobīt, kur kas jāpiesper? Rēķināt pašam varētu prasīt lasīt teoriju.
* Ethernet ligzda nebūs problēma, kādu nevajadzīgu tīkla karti atradīsim. Šķiet, ka var būt arī paveca, tās fiziskās lietas jau nemaz tik ātri nemainās.
* RS232 liimenju paarveidotaajchips. Hmm. Nu, jā dokumentācijā čipam minēts cits interfeiss. Būs jāpagūglē. Vai varbūt ir zināms/norādes?
* Barošanā laikam būs jāieinvestē, jo tajā manas mājas kontroles mezglā/skapī man patreiz ir tikai 12V ar upsi priekš "durvju daktiloskopijas" un tā jau ņemu no tā citām vajadzībām. Te laikam 5V. Būs jāparēķina kopējais plānotais un jāpameklē kas nopietnāks. Aparāts testiem ir.
* Mja, programmējamais... Dārgi. Jāpadomā. Gribas drusku pateoretizēt - bļin - kur būtu problēma to uztaisīt softisku + vads no kāda no datora portiem...

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Par programetaju neuztraucies! Gan atradisi kur saprogramet! Atnaksi pie kada ciemos un iemetis tava chipa to programu viens divi! Labak sac tad domat, ka rakstisi progamu!
RS232 limena konvertori - bez ta var meginat iztikt, jo chips dod ara 5v logiku, bet musdienas rs232 parasti atbalsta 5v signalus, ta ka vajadzetu pietikt ar paris pretestibam (man vismaz ir izdevies).
kristals - tieshi ta, dod frekvenci cihpam. + vel vajag divus kondesatorus paraleli slekt kristalam
Baroshna - vari nopirkt tagad stabilizatora sheminu - maksa ap latu - ieeja >6v izeja 5v.
Tu labak tiesham vairak doma par to, ka uzrakstit to programu! Es ta saprotu, ka ar C vai ASM jau esi darbojies, ja?
Beefs

----------


## jtupulis

> Tu labak tiesham vairak doma par to, ka uzrakstit to programu! Es ta saprotu, ka ar C vai ASM jau esi darbojies, ja?
> Beefs


 Droši vien par hw vairāk uztraucos tādēļ, ka ar to esmu ņēmies tikai nedaudz/hobija līmenī un nav tā sajūta. Pirms gadiem 10 vēl biju programmētājs, tiesa gan pēc c nebija vajadzības - izlaidu un asemblerā ne ar ko nopietnu arī nevaru palielīties. Bet to sajūtu, kā smadzenes jāpārslēdz, kad ķeras asm klāt, atceros.

----------


## jtupulis

Domāju par programmēšanu. Pagaidām teorētiski. Ir izvēle - taisīt tipa "tuneli", lai tikai no datora savienojumu dabūtu līdz mājas "smadzenei" vai tomēr serveri, lai vēlāk citas ierīces "smadzenei" pierubītu kā gribas... Mājas "smadzene" strādā ar ModBus protokolu. Jāmeklē dokumentācija.

----------


## Delfins

es taisītu webu - pie reizes tev nāks pieredze pieslēgt(kontrolēt) praktiski jebko no attālienes

----------

